# Slot Car Drag Racing 1:24 Scale



## flipper67

Man, my buddy owns a slot car business. I show him the Marvel Comic Snap Kit. He made a Drag Chassis to fit under that Hulk Willy Body.

Very Sweet!
About the size of a womp car.

Phil


----------



## PITBULL

Cool!!
I love slot cars! I have a ton of them sitting collecting dust.Our track closed a couple of years ago.We raced 16d motors and super 16d motors.We had a 4 and a half inch nascar class,the Parma Flexi chassis was the dominent chassis.We also had a GTP class.There were 2 classes for this class.Super 16d or 16d motors.I liked the 16d class for GTP because it only allowed bodies that resembled real GTP cars.We had some really beutifullly painted cars in GTP 16d.We also had a super 16d truck class I enjoyed alot.We also had a box stock class.These were 4 and a half inch stock cars.You were required to run them exactly as they came out of the package.They even had sealed motors.You could really see who had the driving skills and most everyone could afford one.It was also a nice change from the lighteniing fast other classes.I would get bored from winning so many of those too!! lol .The Champion Astro chassis was THE chassis to run in our 16d and super 16d GTP classes.We ran on an 8 lane track.I cannot recall the exact name of the track I think it was the hillclimb something or other.I had a pic of the track for wallpaper on my puter at one time.When I was a lkid the track around the corner had a drag strip for slot cars.Nobody seemed too interested in the drag cars for some reason though.They seemed to go for GTP cars and nascars more.I never got to see the drag cars run much.It Should be really cool it seems.I could go on n on about slot cars!..A few freinds of mine are still racing slot cars in the Myrtle Beach S.C. area. I guess I might ride with them one weekend and see what is goin on in the slot car world.I have been thinking lately about getting a home slotcar track.Like an AFX layout of some kind.I really like the H.O. sets but, I think I might go with the bigger cars.Anybody have any suggestions?,Are the AFX sets the best ones out there? I heard they are nice!! :wave:I almost forgot we had a few womp cars those things are wacky!! haha


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hey Pitbull, I did that for a while in college... there were a few tracks on Long Island around 1990.
On Thursday nights, when I ran, they raced all stuff on Parma WOMP chassis on a tri-oval... there was 1/32 Winston Cup, which used Lexan bodies, and then there were the hardbody classes, where you used a model kit body.
Late Model, Charger, and Blunderbust. You were allowed to cut the chassis once and use brass tubing or piano wire to stretch it to fit the wheelbase of the body you used. Blunderbust had to retain the whole chassis and use fairly heavy tubing, Charger were allowed a few cuts to remove weight, Late Models could remove quite a bit of the chassis and could use piano wire instead of tubing.
Blunderbust used stock 16Ds, Chargers had 16Ds with some modifications, Late Models used other stuff (I remember I had a Super Wasp, I think?) I still have a Charger class Jo-Han Javelin which was never very successful, and a Blunderbust '66 Cadillac (kit made by Hasegawa) that was a RIOT... I could nerf guys two lanes over with that thing...

They just recently opened a track near here in Waynesboro, PA. I gotta check it out and see if these old things still run...

--rick


----------



## flipper67

Sweet. I don't race these. But anyone in the Richmond IN area, stop by and check out Fast Eddies. He has 3 tracks (actually 4, but one is a traveling track) plus a drag strip.

Phil


----------



## Marty

I have been told there is a slot dragstrip in Toledo, Ohio. I haven't been there yet.

I would love to have a slot dragstrip near me. The only problem I have with them is the amount of glue they put on the track! I hate glue! The cars I would run would be hardbody model conversions and would hate cleaning them.

Thanks,
Marty
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/auroratubtrack/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Eldon_Slot_Cars/
http://photo.starblvd.net/mrtc4w?st=album&pg=3


----------



## Al Markin

I have a 1/64th scale drag strip, No glue for traction! Good slicks, traction weights, and wheelie bars! When the car hooks up good, they wheelie right out of the slot! You need wheelie bars to keep them on track!


----------



## mugenpower

hello i am looking to some parts emial at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected]

i need some help,i am a hobby shop and i have a customer that is wanting to make a basic 1/24 scale drag racing slot track for church,so it has to be easy to take down,and nothing to pricey(nothing crazy).i thought about the carrera 1/24 scale set to start with and use the straight track and remotes and tacking it down to wood in sections that can be taken apart but, i also need a drag tree and info if there is a easier way of doing this then peicing it together from scratch basicly?a site or ideas are [email protected]


----------



## PWSchuh

Holy thread bump Batman! Five years!!!


----------



## 440 dakota

Marty said:


> I have been told there is a slot dragstrip in Toledo, Ohio. I haven't been there yet.
> 
> I would love to have a slot dragstrip near me. The only problem I have with them is the amount of glue they put on the track! I hate glue! The cars I would run would be hardbody model conversions and would hate cleaning them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marty
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/auroratubtrack/
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Eldon_Slot_Cars/
> http://photo.starblvd.net/mrtc4w?st=album&pg=3



you heard correct I raced there for a few years,first when it was a scale 1/8 mile then only a couple times when it went 1/4 mile,all model car hardbodies just didn't like running lexans,some cars were real glue hogs when not setup proper 

don't make the trip without calling first the owner has been scaling back quite a bit and i have no idea of the schedule or if he even racing anymore
http://www.glasscityslotcar.com/grandnationals2005.htm


----------



## 440 dakota

holy smokes didn't even notice now I feel stupid for the reply


----------



## Lpgeoteacher

At AutoFest we had a blast running a 1:64 setup. I really don't know the classes but I had the shoes off of some of my AMX cars and the ran close to some of the HOT cars that were on site. 41 Willys and I had a lot of fun. Heck there was even some kids that showed up and had some fun too. In fact one of them was a ringer! (OK he showed us the computer set up and how to improve times on the lights)


----------



## trev0006

Thanks for the groups.





Marty said:


> I have been told there is a slot dragstrip in Toledo, Ohio. I haven't been there yet.
> 
> I would love to have a slot dragstrip near me. The only problem I have with them is the amount of glue they put on the track! I hate glue! The cars I would run would be hardbody model conversions and would hate cleaning them.
> 
> Thanks,
> Marty
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/auroratubtrack/
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Eldon_Slot_Cars/cars
> http://photo.starblvd.net/mrtc4w?st=album&pg=3tires


----------



## smoke14

:jest: 
Is this the bump every five years thread club??
:lol:


----------



## Marty

trev0006 said:


> Thanks for the groups.


You're welcome!

Marty


----------



## Lpgeoteacher

Did not have slots this year at Fest but we are looking forward to haveing a road and drag setup next year - Hopefully!


----------



## No cars on Mars

I went to a swap meet in the fall in Rochester, NY that was about 50% slot car dealers. There should be another swap this spring? I will see what I can find.


----------

